# The Haunted House of Hataeda (Kyoto, Japan)(2014)



## Stuart4th (Aug 2, 2014)

This is my first large(ish) scale haunt, geared mainly for Japanese kids ages 4-15 who've never experienced a western-style Halloween.










And here's the usual too-dark walkthrough video:






(I wish one could see its best feature, the 15-foot tunnel I made leading through to the witch's cave!)


----------



## LMFcain (Aug 12, 2013)

cool spreading Halloween fun global is great thank you for your post
.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job on your haunt Stuart. The video was really good. I hope lots of kids go through and everyone has lots of fun.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you, nice work!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

You did a nice job of maximizing your space. I wish you had spent more video on the bottomless pit. I would really like to add one next year.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice. Do you have a display for August 15 as well?


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

amazing looking haunt loved the video too


----------



## Stuart4th (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. We ended up with 705 visitors, some waiting more than two hours to be guided through our admittedly cramped space. Lots of screams, a few totally traumatized kids (the junior high school girls were particularly squirrily) and an obviously confused elderly Japanese lady who took me by both hands and thanked me profusely with, "Happy Wedding!"


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with your haunt! I'm hoping to build a bottomless pit next year! Well done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Everything looks fantastic!


----------

